# Fragen zum Alphacool Heatmaster



## L-man (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

bin auf der suche nach einer Steuerung für meine zukünftige Wakü. Bin jetzt auf den Heatmaster gestoßen und habe auch einige Testberichte und auch die Bedienungsanleitung überflogen. Ein paar Fragen sind dabei aber offen geblieben.

- es wird immer vom PWM Werten gesprochen, es werden aber trotzdem nicht PWM Lüfter angeschlossen richtig?

- wie funktioniert die Regelung der Lüfter beim Heatmaster. Man gibt ja eine Zieltemperatur ein und eine Maximale Lüftergeschwindigkeit und eine Alarmtemperatur. Wie regelt der Heatmaster nun die Lüfter? Findet eine Lineare Regelung zwischen der Zieltemperatur und der Alarmtemperatur statt? 

-Ist die Software mittlerweile richtig unter Win7 64 bit lauffähig?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (4. Juli 2011)

Also ja es werden keine pwm lüfter angeschlossen lediglich die regelung im heatmaster erfolgt nach dem prinziep

Jep die software läuft unter allen Windows versionen, bei mir unter win 7 64bit steht aber glaub ich auch bei aquatuning auf der seite was unterstütst wird

Ob die steurung linear erfolgt kann ich dir nicht sagen, lediglich das die heatmaster versucht die temp immer auf der zieltemp zu halten. Die alarmtemp ist nur dad was der name sagt. Bitte um korektur wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

Hört sich richtig an. 

- Mit PWM-Werten meint Alphacool die Steuerung der Lüfter/Pumpe über hinzufügen/wegnehmen von Spannung.
- Zieltemperatur versucht der Heatmaster durch aufdrehen oder runterdrehen der Lüfter zu halten.
- Bei der Alarmtemperatur kann man den Heatmaster den PC ausschalten, oder ihn über den Speaker einen ziemlich nervigen Piepton herausschrillen lassen.
- Die Software sollte Win 7 64 Bit fähig sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hört sich richtig an.
> 
> - Mit PWM-Werten meint Alphacool die Steuerung der Lüfter/Pumpe über hinzufügen/wegnehmen von Spannung.


 
So nicht ganz richtig. Bei einer PWM-Steuerung wie dem Heatmaster wird keine Spannung erhöht/gesenkt, sondern es wird in schnellem Wechsel zwischen 12 V und 0 V hin- und hergeschaltet, woraus sich dann im Schnitt ein gewisser Stromfluss ergibt. Der Unterschied ist in so fern wichtig, als dass einige Lüfter (und auch Pumpen) Probleme mit PWM-Steuerungen haben, wenn die Schaltfrequenz zu niedrig ist und dann zu Geräuschentwicklung oder vorzeitigen Ausfällen neigen (vom Heatmaster sind mir bislang keine derartigen Berichte bekannt). Im Gegenzug kommt eine PWM-Steuerung meist ohne Anlaufboost aus, weil die Lüfter eben volle 12 V bekommen.

Mit "PWM-Lüftern" hat das ganze übrigens nur das Prinzip gemeinsam. Bei einem Lüfter mit 4-Pin PWM-Anschluss liegt der Zerhacker im Lüfter selbst (die vierte Ader trägt das Ansteuerungssignal) und kann so besser auf diesen abgestimmt werden und aufgrund der Nähe wohl auch mit höheren Frequenzen arbeiten.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Verbesserung.
Man lernt nie aus


----------



## L-man (4. Juli 2011)

meine Frage auf die Lineraität der Regelung zielte mehr darauf ab ob die Lüfter ab der Zieltemperatur auf den Eingestellten Maximalwert gehen oder ob die Drehzahl nur erst einmal wenig erhöht wird.


----------



## dorow (4. Juli 2011)

Zum Heatmaster direkt kann ich leider nicht weiter Helfen.
Ich habe einen Innovatek Fan-O-Matic Pro der im Grunde fast genauso Funktioniert.

Bsp.
Also ich möchte eine Wassertemperatur von 30°C und meine Lüfter sollen unter 30°C mit 5 Volt Arbeiten. Und ab 30,1°C max. mit 10 Volt laufen.
Dann Regelt / erhöht die Steuerung ab 30,1°C die Lüfter Geschwindigkeit / Spannung alle 15 sec. um 0,3 Volt. Sollte die Temperatur jetzt wieder auf 30°C sinken bleibt die Spannung auf dem Stand wo die 30°C erreicht wurden z.B. 8,6 Volt. Ab 29,9°C wird die Spannung wieder bis auf 5 Volt abgesenkt. Wird die Ziel Temperatur von 30°C nicht erreicht wird die Spannung bis auf 10 Volt erhöht, und so lange gehalten bis die Temperatur wieder unter 30°C sinkt.

Hoffe das dir das etwas hilft und das, dass mit der Spannung so richtig ist.
Oder halt wie von ruyven_macaran erläutert, mit dem schnellem Wechsel zwischen 12 V und 0 V.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2011)

Das sind zwei vollkommen par verschiedene Schuhe. Was du beschreibst, ist eine Implementation einer Sollwertregelung, d.h. wie der Lüfterkanal angesteuert wird. Was ich beschreibe, ist die Methode, um diese Ansteuerung auch auf den Lüfter wirken zu lassen.
Welche Steuerungscharacteristik der Heatmaster bietet, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, glaube aber, er hatte zumindest auch eine Sollwertregelung. Ob man da auch getrennt Temperatur Ober- und Untergrenze und Häufigkeit des Temperaturabgleiches und Stärke der Spannungsänderung einstellen kann, wie beim FOM, weiß ich nicht. Es gibt auf alle Fälle auch einfachere Lösungen, die nur die Vorgabe der Zieltemperatur und bestenfalls eines Bereiches drum herum erlauben, aber z.B. keine Angaben zur Geschwindigkeit der Reaktion. (was dann für Wasserkühlungen nur noch eingeschränkt geeignet ist - denn oft die Regelcharacteristik auf schnelle Luftkühler ausgelegt, wogegen die Temperatur eines Wakükreislaufes ewig zum reagieren braucht)


----------



## dorow (5. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das Video weiter und beantwortet manche Frage von dir.

Alphacool Heatmaster 39,87 Euro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TXfu6WECjM


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Muss es denn ein Heatmaster sein? Ein Aquaero kann mehr und kostet weniger


----------



## fuSi0n (5. Juli 2011)

Seit wann kostet ein Aquaaero weniger ? ^^ Momentan 40 euro heatmaster und 60 euro AE 5LT. Wobei der AE natürlich den Vorteil, dass man noch diverse Sachen erweitern kann.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss nicht was alle gegen den Heatmaster haben? Ich bin mit meinem zufrieden.
Er regelt was ich will.
Und bald (noch ein bisschen Arbeit) kann er vielleicht sogar Daten auf einem LCD ausgeben


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Oh Sry, hab den aktuellen Preis noch nicht gesehen


----------



## L-man (5. Juli 2011)

dorow schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das Video weiter und beantwortet manche Frage von dir.
> 
> Alphacool Heatmaster 39,87 Euro
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TXfu6WECjM


 
das Video habe ich mir schon angesehen aber es beantwortet meine Fragen nicht, besonders nicht wie die Regelung abläuft.


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Juli 2011)

Solltest dir mal die Beiträge auf der ersten Seite anschauen. Da sollte alles stehen


----------



## L-man (20. Juli 2011)

so ich habe das Teil jetzt ne Weile ausgetestet und habe festgestellt das wohl hier niemand wirklich Ahnung vom Praktischen Regelverhalten des Heatmaster hat wenn ich mir die Antworten im nachhinein nochmal durchlese. Sollte hier mal jemand zufällig in das Thema stolpern der die gleiche Frage hat wie ich werde ich die jetzt mal beantworten. Also der Heatmaster hat in den Fortgeschrittenen Einstellungen die Möglichkeit die Art der Regelung selbst zu bestimmen. 

1. *Regelung durch den Proportionalwert*: Das ist im Endeffekt die Lineare Regelung zwischen einer Min und einer Max Temperatur so wie man es z.b. von der Lüftersteuerung eines Mobos her kennt. 


2. *Regelung durch den Integral Wert*: Wird die eingestellte Solltemperatur überschritten, wird der Lüfter solange hochgeregelt bis die eingestellte Temperatur wieder erreicht ist. So kann gezielt eine Solltemp gehalten werden. 


3. *Regelung durch den Differential Wert*: Hier ist nicht der Absolutwert der Temperatur ausschlaggebend sondernd nur die Änderung der Temperatur. Je höher das gemessene Delta T umso stärker wird die Drehzahl des Lüfters angehoben. Für sich alleine eine Recht nutzlose Funktion aber im Zusammenspiel mit der Integral Methode wirkt dieses als Beschleunigungsfaktor bei schnellen Temperaturänderungen ist also für Flinke Regelkreise anzuraten (Luftkühlung) 




für den Nutzer einer Wakü stellt sich also nur die Frage ob der die Proportional oder die Integral Methode wählt. Ich persönlich bin eher ein Freund der Proportional Methode welche wie ich finde für den Silentbetrieb besser geeignet ist. Die Integral Methode hat in meinen Augen den Nachteil das in einem besonders trägen Regelkreis mit z.b. großen AGB es lange dauern kann bis die Solltemperatur wieder hergestellt ist und der Lüfter bis dahin munter immer schneller wird. Allerdings muss festgehalten werden das das Zeitverhalten auch eingestellt und gedämpft werden kann so dass auch die Integral Methode an Silentbedürfnisse angepasst werden kann.


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Juli 2011)

Du könntest ja eine Mischung aus beidem nehmen.
Der Integralregler hat den Vorteil, das er keine bleibende Regeldifferenz hat und dementsprechend so lange die Drehzahl erhöht, bis das Wasser die eingestellte Temperatur hält.
Beim Proportionalregler wirst du immer eine Differenz zwischen deinem eingestellten und dem realen wert bekommen. Wenn du dann noch die Möglichkeit bei dem Heatmaster hast einen Maximalwert einstellen zu können, könntest du ihn so einstellen, das dich die Lüfter auf höchster Drehzahl nicht mehr stören.
Der Differenzialregler, da gebe dir recht, bringt keinen wirklichen Vorteil, da er nur auf die Änderungsgeschwindigkeit der Regelgröße reagiert, welche bei der Temperatur so langsam ist, das er so ziemlich seine Funktion verlieren würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> 2. *Regelung durch den Integral Wert*: Wird die eingestellte Solltemperatur überschritten, wird der Lüfter solange hochgeregelt bis die eingestellte Temperatur wieder erreicht ist. So kann gezielt eine Solltemp gehalten werden.



Rückstellverhalten erfolgt genau spiegelbildlich?



> Allerdings muss festgehalten werden das das Zeitverhalten auch eingestellt und gedämpft werden kann so dass auch die Integral Methode an Silentbedürfnisse angepasst werden kann.


 
Wenn das möglich ist, warum verwendest du es nicht?


----------



## L-man (20. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rückstellverhalten erfolgt genau spiegelbildlich?
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn das möglich ist, warum verwendest du es nicht?




weil es dann zu Problemen z.B. mit einer erhöhten Umgebungstemperatur kommen kann. Stelle ich den Wert auf 25°C und die Zimmertemp ist höher geht der Lüfter nach einer Zeit auf 100%, nutze ich aber den Proportionalwert läuft der Lüfter bei vieleicht 10% was noch unhörbar ist. Man könnte natürlich auch die Solltemperatur höher einstellen aber dann hat man bei niedrigeren Umgebungstemperaturen eine unnötig hohe Wassertemp.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

Na gut, wenn man ab 25 °C von "unnötig hoher Temperatur" sprechen möchte, hat man mit Sollwertregelungen natürlich ein Problem.


----------



## L-man (20. Juli 2011)

das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, ich finde man macht sich mit der Integral Regelung zu abhängig von Umweltfaktoren.


----------



## Jens7385 (20. Juli 2011)

Wobei du dich das auch mit dem P-Regler machst. Nur, das dieser den Ausgang mit eine voreingestellten Verstärkung regelt.
Z.B. du hast einen Sollwert von von 28 Grad Wassertemp, dann werden die lüfter bei 26Grad Raumtemp auch schneller laufen als bei 20.


----------



## L-man (20. Juli 2011)

nur mit dem Unterschied das wenn die Umgebungstemperatur nur 1°C über der Solltemperatur liegt der Lüfter nur minimal dreht mit dem P Wert. Mit dem I Wert allerdings nach 10 minuten bei 100% läuft wenn der I Wert =1 ist.


----------



## Jens7385 (21. Juli 2011)

Da verwechselst du glaube ich etwas (oder ich bin gerade zu dämlich dich zu verstehen ). Das verhalten der Regler bezieht sich nicht auf die Raumtemp, sonder auf die zu regelnde Größe (Wassertemp). Wobei sich die Differenz zwischen Wasser- und Raumtemp nicht ändert und sich analog zu ihr mit erhöht.

Das der I-Anteil mit der Zeit die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöht, und so versucht die Wassertemperatur auf den eingestellten Sollwert zu halten, ist richtig. Was ich nur sagen will ist, dass jede Regelung nach einem Sollwert, in diesem Fall der Wassertemp, bei einer erhöhung der Regeldifferenz, versucht den Sollwert zu halten/erreichen.

Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, das sich die Wassertemperatur (bei gleichbleibender Last / Verlustleistungsabgabe) analog zur Raumtemperatur verhält, wird diese bei einer Steigerung der Raumtemp um 1K/1°C auch um 1K/1°C erhöhen. Wenn der Sollwert jetzt nicht verändert wird, erhöht sich auch die Wassertemp und somit auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter. Egal bei welchem Regler.

Damit dich die Laustärke der Lüfter nicht stört, war ja meine Frage ob es nicht möglich wäre, für die Regler einen Maximalwert einzustellen, damit er nicht unentwegt die Drehzahl der Lüfter erhöht, bis sie dich stören.


----------



## L-man (21. Juli 2011)

ja es ist nöglich die Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter einzustellen. Ich habe das schon richtig verstanden was du meinst. Der Unterschied ist ebend das wenn beim Integral wert der Lüfter  auf 100% geht wenn der Solltemperaturwert nicht erreichbar ist und beim Proportionalwert ebend eine Lüfterdrehzahl eingestellt wird analog der Steigung zwischen der min und max. Temperatur die ebend nicht so brachial hoch ist.


----------



## Jens7385 (21. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,
hab mir jetzt im nachhinein _nochmal_ den gesamten Fred durchgelesen und muss feststellen, dass ich wohl deine Intention falsch interpretiert habe. 
Bin  gelernter Elektroniker und von daher immer an einer möglichst optimalen Regelung für die Regelgröße interessiert, was hier nicht wirklich zielführend ist. Sorry dafür.


----------



## kimster_IceMan (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin per Zufall auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, da ich an einem Heatmaster 2 interessiert bin und gerade dabei bin, mein erstes Wasserprojekt zu starten. 
Meine Frage hier ist aber, wie schliesse ich z.B die von Corsair 120 ML 4-PIN-PWM Lüfter an ? 
Reicht da ein normales Übergangskabel wie z.B dieses hier Phobya Adapter 4Pin PWM auf 3Pin 30cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor und die gesammten Funktionen der Steuerung der Lüfter sind noch vorhanden ? 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## SpatteL (4. Juli 2018)

Ernsthaft?
Nimm eine Steuerung von aquacomputer.
Je nach Anforderung/Budget 
- aquaero 5 mit/ohne Display(nur 1xPWM, die anderen via Spannung max. je 20W*)
- aquaero 6 mit/ohne Display(4x PWN oder Spannung je 30W)
- poweradjust 3  (1x Spannung bis 30W)
- ein von den ganz neuen quadros(4x nur PWM je 25W)

Der Heatmaster wird schon seit Jahren weder was HW noch was SW angeht weiterentwickelt.
Alleine der Thread hier ist schon knapp 7 Jahre alt.

*die 20W schafft das 5er nur mit Wasserkühler


----------



## kimster_IceMan (4. Juli 2018)

Entschuldige, ich bin in diesem Thema noch nicht so fit. 
Du meinst also lieber einen von Aquacomputer ? 

Ich würde einfach gerne 4 PIN PWM Lüfter anhand der Wassertemp. regeln lassen. 
Werde nun die Richtung ändern und bei Aquacomputer auf die Suche gehen - Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juli 2018)

Für den Zweck bietet sich aus meiner Sicht das neue aquacomputer Quadro (4x PWM je 25W) geradezu ideal an .


----------



## kimster_IceMan (4. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten  
Der Quadro ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 
Was für Temperatur Sensoren kann man da verwenden ? 
Geplant waren die von 
Alphacool Eiszapfen - 10kOhm Temleratursensor


----------



## DARPA (5. Juli 2018)

Du kannst jeden 2-adrigen Sensor nehmen, da die im Prinzip alle gleich aufgebaut sind.

Neben so ner Stabsonde, wie du sie verlinkt hast, gibt es auch welche, die im Durchfluss messen. Also mit Gewindeanschlüssen an beiden Seiten. Damit ist man generell flexibler, was den Einbauort betrifft.


----------

